# Something Smells Bad in the FRIDGE!!!!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry guys I have not been around . I have been sooooo busy with orders and prop making etc! Well here is one of our new props. Friday the 13th Mrs Voorhees severed head. She is made from silicone and foam filled. She has acrylic teeth as well! Here are a few pics and I hope you like her!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is amazing!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Eww, gross! In a good way. I always check the refirdgerator when I'm working a scene. One day I will find a head.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have to agree that's amazing!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! That is so realistic it is scary! I wonder if I had one of those in my fridge if it would help me cut down on my late night snacking


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

HAHAH Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think she's passed her expiration date:googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! I have a new favorite.  Fantastic job!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's gross and yet cool!


----------



## hubcapsally (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy...DANG!...she's bada$$!! Nice work.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on this, as usual.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! Kprimm!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Quite an amusing prop, my friend!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I can just see you telling guests, "Go on and help yourself to anything in the fridge"! My kind of naughty!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL! Thanks Hairazor!


----------



## hubcapsally (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't stop looking at her! every time another thread is added and I get the email I just have to see her again! LOL! You are an amazing artist!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

hubcapsally said:


> I can't stop looking at her! every time another thread is added and I get the email I just have to see her again! LOL! You are an amazing artist!


 Thanks very much!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Just did this up for a customer! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks so incredibly real!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Hairazor! That's what silicone will do for ya!~


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I missed this thread. That's an awesome prop GP!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks dementedly delicious and sickeningly scrumptious! Great work!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

That is definitely disgusting ,which is awesome .


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

These are great. I would so love to have one. We went looking for a new refrigerator yesterday. How cool would it have been to have taken one of your heads along and recorded peoples reactions when they opened the door. It would have made refrigerator shopping a lot more fun.


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

I need one for my fridge. Time for a prank!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice prop...looks so creepy.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dude is that even fake? Careful, you may get mistaken for Ed Gein!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

HAHA !Thanks LH! Yea she is fake ! Or is she???? MUAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!!


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

That's great.....and its a good tribute to a classic!


----------

